# Two Job Opportunities



## wdingman (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I landed two interviews last week for positions as an electrical apprentice. I got job offers from both. I am going in tomorrow and Thursday to talk about details.

The first company is a larger shop that has a service area that includes basically the entire Chicago metropolitan area. It does mostly commercial and industrial work. The second company is much smaller and does mostly residential work. Both seem like good, honest companies. (They are both family-run businesses.)

Could you please help me with the following:
1. Professionally speaking, is there a reason to think one (commercial, industrial) will make me a better electrician than the other (residential)?
2. What questions should I ask going in?
3. Are there any "red flags" I should know about?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would jump into #1. Residential is a great place to learn but commercial work can be as well. One of the things about a bigger shop is that they can move you to a different crew if things don't work out. You can be a good worker but sometimes there are personality conflicts. I started with a small residential shop and lasted two weeks. I just didn't connect with the journeyman. I got on with a big shop after that and then moved on after a year and a half to get different experience.

Congratulations on getting two offers by the way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd go for the larger shop myself, resi work is always cut throat and often a PIA with crappy working conditions.

I'd ask what kind of benefits you will get and what ones they offer that you pay for.

How many days off, is it overtime after 8 or after 40? 

Are Sundays double time?

What are your chances at advancement?


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

Answers:

Question 1: You will get more experience, and more diverse training if you go commercial/industrial route.

Question 2: Ask questions like, how many jobs/projects are going right now? Is your company currently bidding on new projects? Do yall bid on out of town jobs? Is your shop affiliated with the I.E.C or NJATC apprenticeship programs? When can I expect to earn the hours to recieve qualifications to be a journeyman wireman?

Question 3: If they do not offer some form of formal accredited training, (like IEC and NJATC) then that would be a red flag.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Hands down, go with commercial / industrial. There's more to learn there, and it's way easier to get into resi later with commercial experience than vice versa.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

What do you want to do long term? I learned the trades in commercial, but now that I'm on my own, I hate doing commercial work.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I would recommend commercial/ industrial. I've done resi and commercial and some light industrial and I find the last the most fun and the most challenging. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

